# Auto-Flower basics guide



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

The original auto-flowering strain was created by The Joint Doctor and Highbred seeds.This is the revolutionary Lowryer.It was created by back breeding Northern Lights and William's Wonder with a Mexican Ruderalis.The amazing thing about this new strain was that the only Ruderalis trait left was the auto-flowering gene.This means that flowering is triggered by age rather then light/dark schedule.

 The lifetime of the plants is short, lasting only 9 - 11 weeks.Within 2 weeks males will show themselves with the female showing around a week after that.From there the females go into a quick and violent flowering stage.They only reach an average highth of 12" with average harvests of 25 grams give or take depending on growing conditions.Giving it maximum stealth outside with up to three harvests a year.The size of the containers used will dramasticly effect size.Most growers use 1 - 2 gallon containers and can get well over an ounce out of each plant.

 Due to the quick lifespan cloning becomes impracticable and is only grown from seeds.Since a separate light schedule isn't needed a grower can vegetate and flower in the same area.This creates new possibilities for small or macro operations.A small grow area can sustain a continuous S.O.G. giving a fresh harvest every few weeks.Most auto growers keep their lights at 18/6 or 20/4.A 12/12 schedule will dramatically hurt the final yield.

 After the benefits of auto's was realized breeders began playing with them trying to make them bigger,stronger,and more potent.After Lowryder came Lowryder 2, also by the Joint doctor and using Santa Maria genetics.From these two strains a vast array of strains have been created in the last few years.With Low Life seeds, Mdanzig, and Dutchbreed joining to the new auto movement.Some of these new strains are said to have up to 23% Thc!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are some of the strains available on the market -

Joint Doctor Highbred seeds- Lowryder , Lowrider 2 , Dieselryder , Snowryder(?)

Low Life Seeds- Automatic AK-47 , Automatic Blueberry, Automatic Lemon Skunk, Automatic White Russian, Automatic Hindu Kush

Mdanzig seeds- Masterlow, Power Stout, Blue Streak

Dutchbreed- Lowberry, Blue Barrel, Little Red Ryderhood, Lowryder Mint, Low Master, Mini Thunderfuck, Short Term Amnesia 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the Joint Doctors grow guide for the original Lowryder-


OFFICIAL LOWRYDER GROW GUIDE (10/04) - written by the Joint doctor

Preferred growing methods

Indoors, Lowryder performs very well in soil mix (pots or beds) or in soil-less systems, where it can be cultivated from seed to bud in two months &#8211; 18 hours of light per day is recommended all the way through. Switching light cycles down to 12 hours may diminish yields and shorten the already-short life cycle slightly. Because Lowryder&#8217;s life cycle is so brief, cloning becomes impracticable, so only plants from seed are grown. By default, Lowryder is a great choice for sea-of-green.

Because flowering plants and seedlings can be maintained in the same room, Lowryder presents new possibilities for the small to medium home grower, including &#8220;staggering&#8221; your indoor harvest. A true continuous harvest system may be achieved by planting new plants periodically to replace the ones that have been harvested. This ensures that a grow
room is always full and always producing fresh bud, and one never has too much work at once. Click here to learn more about the Joint Doctor&#8217;s &#8220;1-2-3&#8221; continuous harvest method.

For best results, place jiffy pellet or plant directly into 1-2 gal.pots. Alternatively, start in 4-inch peat pots, then place
rootbound females into a plant bed after sexing (at approx. 17-20 days) &#8211; this may result in smaller plants than the first method. Grown under a 12 to 24 hour/daylight cycle from start to finish. I recommend 18 hours per day; this can be decreased to 16 after the first month with no loss of yield.


Outdoors: sow directly into soil after soaking, in 2 gal. pots or plant beds. New stands of Lowryder can be planted up until late summer, to ensure a continuous harvest outdoors. Avoid transplanting if you can, but do so if plants become rootbound. Rogue (remove) males at three weeks.


Growth Factors

Lowryder is extremely versatile in that it can be cultivated in virtually any climate or grow environment. In fact, it has pushed the envelope of growing, enabling early harvests in unlikely places like Finland, the North West Territories, and other northern, short-season, or high altitude areas. It is also well-adapted to backyard gardens, windowsills and patios where plants can be easily concealed because of their tiny size.

Nothing will mature earlier or faster than Lowryder! When other varieties have barely begun flowering, Lowryder outdoor growers are kicking up their feet and already enjoying their fresh harvests. 


Characteristics

Lowryder virtually does away with the vegetative growth stage: it passes almost immediately from the seedling stage to the flowering period. To our knowledge, Lowryder has the shortest known life cycle and height in the cannabis species.
Male plants may be identified as such after approx. 17-20 days, while females show themselves a couple days later. Plants will even flower under a continuous light regime.

Lowryder females usually grow no taller than 16-20 inches. 12-16 inches is typical. Light intensity, pot size, and proper pH all play an important role in determining the size of plants at maturity &#8211; the better the conditions, the bigger the yield. Plants produce one main cola, although when they receive adequate light, lower nodes branch out profusely.

Yield and height are dependent on obvious growth factors. For example, plants kept in small peat cups on a windowsill may yield as little as 1 g. and grow no taller than 6 inches, with no branching whatsoever; while a plant in a 4-gallon container under high-intensity lighting and good cultivation methods, can turn into a profusely branched, two-foot wide 45-gram bud monster.


Fertilizer: During the first two weeks of growth, Lowryder should be weekly light feedings of a &#8220;grow&#8221; type nutrient solution, with micronutrients. When plants pass into full flower, they should be started on a &#8220;bloom&#8221; regime for weeks 4 through 6. Mycorise-type biological amendments (root stimulators) seem to increase growth significantly.

Average flowering time
Indoors: 40-45 days (after a 15-20 day seedling stage)
Outdoors: ripens approx. 60 days after seed is sown.
Note: 100% of plants display the auto-flowering genotype.

AVERAGE HEIGHT
12 inches. Minimum: 5 inches, maximum 16 inches (very light-dependent, with slight phenotype variations).

YIELD
Depending on light and other factors, Lowryder yields up to 45 g &#8211; one report even claims 96 g for one exceptional plant under hydroponics. Extremely light-dependent in terms of yield. Without adequate conditions, plants may stay extremely small, almost comically so &#8211; but still produce a decent smoke.

Buds are compacted close-quartered, slightly irregular and variable, with high bud/leaf ratio. Thick pistils, with orange coloration, and medium-sized, individual calyxes. Tends to be top-heavy indoors. Typically, budding sites start very close to the ground.

High is uplifting, surprisingly strong. Well-rounded. Best suited for outdoor activities. Smoke is smooth with pleasant, earthy undertones. Smell is not overpowering. Unique flavor, with echoes of NL and William&#8217;s Wonder in the bouquet.

JD on nutes:

I get a lot of requests for more info on nutrient needs for Lowryder. This is a hard question to answer as it depends how much money you want to shell out for nutrient products.

I get Advanced Nutrient products (many say the best) at a discount and I have adapted their formula for my own use. Advanced Nutrients provides a complete program for an 8-week grow and has a guide for different growing mediums.

For the first two weeks, I use what they recommend for seedlings.

Then I use the Micro 2+ Light Feeding program for the rest of their life cycle. I usually skip week 3 and 5 to bring it down to a 6 week program which I begin as soon as LRs are sexed.

I know it sounds complicated. Obviously all this is not needed.

As a rule of thumb, treat Lowryders like seedlings for the first 2-3 weeks, then switch them onto a light bloom program. So, you feed them a seedling/transplanting formula the first 2 weeks, then switch to a bloom fertilizer with something like a 5-10-5 or 1-2-1 ratio of N-P-K.

Give them a feeding of bloom fertilizer every week on weeks 3,4,5,6. Just pH-balanced water on week 7. Flushing solution on week 8.

 ...or for organic freaks, just plant into organic soil mix with bat guano mixed in... and put away the calculator... .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm sure I forgot some stuff because I'm smoking the subject.So if anyone wants to add anything or has any questions feel free to ask.Don't forget to check out some of the great auto flower grow journals from our members.You will be amazed by some of these grows.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 2, 2008)

What experience do you all have with transplanting autos? I'd like to transplant after sexing to maximize my space for flowering, but I'm not sure if I'm giving up more yield than if I would just put all the seedlings into the right size containers so that I wouldn't have to. If I was positive that I could get the two ounces a piece that some see, I would just go with the bigger containers. Unfortunately, I rent my living arrangements, and to sustain my wife and I, we would need to run the space we have (2.5 x 6 ft.) all the time. Due to routine maintenance in the summer, and yearly inspections, this just isn't possible.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 2, 2008)

No offense at all, but I really don't understand the purpose of an autoflowering strain. I can flower a plant whenever I want already. :confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 2, 2008)

Not outside you cant.

There is your reason


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 2, 2008)

gotcha


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 2, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> What experience do you all have with transplanting autos? I'd like to transplant after sexing to maximize my space for flowering, but I'm not sure if I'm giving up more yield than if I would just put all the seedlings into the right size containers so that I wouldn't have to. If I was positive that I could get the two ounces a piece that some see, I would just go with the bigger containers. Unfortunately, I rent my living arrangements, and to sustain my wife and I, we would need to run the space we have (2.5 x 6 ft.) all the time. Due to routine maintenance in the summer, and yearly inspections, this just isn't possible.



Once the taproot is stopped it supposedly will stunt the growth but as long as you don't get too root bound you should be alright.
Did you ever find those tall containers?I saw some planter bags somewhere that looked fairly tall and skinny.If I find it again I'll send you the link.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 3, 2008)

Time4, I never got to really look yet. I've been all over the internet, but I can't seen to find anything suitable, (I'm pretty sure you said that in your thread). My room isn't quite finished yet, and I've been scoping outdoors for next year, so between that and my two jobs pots seem to have fallen to the back burner. Bags would rock, maleable and thin. I haven't seen any that were too thin though, seems like they would fall over.


----------



## BigTree420 (Oct 3, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No offense at all, but I really don't understand the purpose of an autoflowering strain. I can flower a plant whenever I want already. :confused2:


 

also you dont have 2 change the light schedule so if u only have 1 area 2 grow u can veg and flower in the same space...i keep my lights on 18/6


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 5, 2008)

I have planted lowlife automix and belive me the size of the pot matters. plants started in jiffy pots did not get  but only a third as large as the ones planted directly into 2 gallon pots. Also the outdoor plants are not as large as the indoor plants on 20/4. my reccomendation (for what it is worth) is to plant directly into  2 gallon pots and keep on 20/4 lighting. my next grow will be deisel ryder or auto ak47.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 5, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Did you ever find those tall containers?I saw some planter bags somewhere that looked fairly tall and skinny.If I find it again I'll send you the link.



I was at walmart yesterday and saw them. Freaking five bucks each, wish I didn't need fifty of 'em. That's like three hundred bucks with tax. I guess the end result will more than make up for it, but the initial start up costs are slaying me right now.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 5, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I was at walmart yesterday and saw them. Freaking five bucks each, wish I didn't need fifty of 'em. That's like three hundred bucks with tax. I guess the end result will more than make up for it, but the initial start up costs are slaying me right now.



Yea,I need 24 of them.I think I've got 16 so far.I've sunk a lot in this investment but it's gonna have to keep me in bud for a least a year.Until I can get a good harvest outside after my devastating season this year.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 5, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Yea,I need 24 of them.I think I've got 16 so far.I've sunk a lot in this investment but it's gonna have to keep me in bud for a least a year.Until I can get a good harvest outside after my devastating season this year.


 
I'm trying to get what I need for the year out of two harvests at the most. I figure half oz a week for a year is 26 ozs. Times two (wife and I), means we're looking at trying to produce this in a closet in as little time as possible, considering we rent. So two harvests of 25 autos is less than six months, and would make my outdoor a lot easier. Since there's more risk in the outdoor crop, I'd like to do it mostly for fun, and sativa. Any extra could go to her sister, or my other buddies wife, both of them have some illnesses that mj eases.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 5, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get what I need for the year out of two harvests at the most. I figure half oz a week for a year is 26 ozs. Times two (wife and I), means we're looking at trying to produce this in a closet in as little time as possible, considering we rent. So two harvests of 25 autos is less than six months, and would make my outdoor a lot easier. Since there's more risk in the outdoor crop, I'd like to do it mostly for fun, and sativa. Any extra could go to her sister, or my other buddies wife, both of them have some illnesses that mj eases.



Why not start like I did?I started 4,then 2 weeks later 4 more,and so on.That way you don't have to buy all the pots at once and it really keeps down on the smell.Then you can have a fresh harvest every two weeks.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 6, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Why not start like I did?I started 4,then 2 weeks later 4 more,and so on.That way you don't have to buy all the pots at once and it really keeps down on the smell.Then you can have a fresh harvest every two weeks.



I would love to do that, but I rent my home, and the house is older. So, we have the local code enforcement coming through once a year for a rental property inspection, then the property management company, plus they're in here twice more to service the a/c unit in the spring, and the heater in the fall. That's if nothing breaks in the place. They only look around twice, but why take the chance? I have children and a disabled wife, I can't take that chance.


----------



## daf (Oct 6, 2008)

hey guys im thinking of starting my first grow with these little guys but i wanted to know if i should change the bulbs from mh, hps. i have a digital 400 watts. will be lighting 18/6. thanx for any suggestions


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 6, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> hey guys im thinking of starting my first grow with these little guys but i wanted to know if i should change the bulbs from mh, hps. i have a digital 400 watts. will be lighting 18/6. thanx for any suggestions



 I don't quite understand.Do you have a conversion bulb and want to know when to switch over or are you asking if you need to change the lights altogether?


----------



## daf (Oct 6, 2008)

my bad, yes i do have a conversion bulb wanted to know when to switch the bulbs


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 6, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> my bad, yes i do have a conversion bulb wanted to know when to switch the bulbs



Ok,The males will show after two weeks and the females at three.So if you're doing one grow at a time switch at three weeks.If you want to stretch out your harvest you can just keep your HPS in at all times and add a few cfl's or grow tubes to handle the short veg times.That way you can start a few every couple weeks.They also make HPS bulbs that have some veg spectrum in them that will work for a continuous harvest.


----------



## daf (Oct 6, 2008)

are those the agro bulbs


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 6, 2008)

daf said:
			
		

> are those the agro bulbs



Yep.


----------



## daf (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the info time4tokin


----------



## sohighgoon (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey i have a Q what r the best strains out there?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 10, 2008)

sohighgoon said:
			
		

> Hey i have a Q what r the best strains out there?



I would go with Low Life's Auto AK-47 or Auto White Russian.Maybe some Dieselryder by Joint Doctor.I just had some Snowryders pop and they look like they have great potential.


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 12, 2008)

I have only finished 1 lowryder grow. I know you can flower at anytime but the af plant does away with the veg cycle. it is all about quickness and turnaround for the af grower. I will do another lowryder grow when I am done with my current jungle of hazexskunk.:hubba:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 15, 2008)

Quick question. I have started 10 Diesel Ryders and 5 AK-47 Ryders. They were started in 3x3x4" Rockwool cubes. Is that going to be enough root room to get me to sexing?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Quick question. I have started 10 Diesel Ryders and 5 AK-47 Ryders. They were started in 3x3x4" Rockwool cubes. Is that going to be enough root room to get me to sexing?



No,check out page two in my journal(below).There are pics of some Auto White Russians/Dieselryder where you can see just how deep roots will be at the very beginning of flowering.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 15, 2008)

Well I don't have much recourse. To guarantee i'll have 8 females going from seed, i have to sprout this many seeds, and I don't have room for that many pots at all.

I can easily fit 18 3x3x4" cubes on my prop tray. Move to 6x6 cubes means going to a max of 6 plants. Its just not enough room to work with in my home. I understand if the plant has a deep tap root, but many hydroponic systems have small pots but do big plants fine. I think (and hope) that I'll have some hanging roots that i can transplant into the hydroton at 3 weeks.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 15, 2008)

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Well I don't have much recourse. To guarantee i'll have 8 females going from seed, i have to sprout this many seeds, and I don't have room for that many pots at all.
> 
> I can easily fit 18 3x3x4" cubes on my prop tray. Move to 6x6 cubes means going to a max of 6 plants. Its just not enough room to work with in my home. I understand if the plant has a deep tap root, but my pots are also only 1 gal containers. Mind you this is HYDRO not soil, so i think the limitations you have seen using soil will not be a problem.



I couldn't tell you about hydro root space.You can be the guinea pig
Just remember that if they don't get enough space they can stay almost comically small.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 24, 2008)

So far so good for the ones still in cubes. No roots poking anywhere.  They will be transplanted into hempys soon though.


----------



## vermont_farmer (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never grown these, so I am speakining through my arse right now, but I would like to make a suggestion. There is speculation in this thread that dwarfing is cause by light period [I agree] and by depth of tap root [I'm not sure]. There is an interesting way to determine if it is depth, or some response to the tap root making a turn when it hits the bottom of the pot. In many other nursery species we can increase plant vigor in a limited-size container by employing air root pruning.

Essentialy you need a specialized container with ridges and holes that guide roots to the holes. When the leading tip of the root, the apical meristem, hits a hole and the air outside, there is a different response; it signals the plant to branch at the previous root node. And this in turn increases the root capacity, and hence the amount of cation exchange and water uptake. It's an idea, to see if air root pruning will enhance growth for the auto-flowering strains.

Here is a source for air root pruning containers:  xxx.rootmaker.com

You could do a SOG grow with 36 of the RMI-1S square 1-gallon containers in a  6x6 array. You need to have a little airspace between the pots for air movement. The containers are completely reusable.

VF


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 14, 2008)

Very interesting.I'm gonna check it out some more tomorrow when I can think a little straighter.


----------



## vermont_farmer (Nov 17, 2008)

Another approach that would be interesting is to apply focused plant growth regulators [phytohormone], perhaps ABA or some auxin-cytokinin cocktail to delay the start of flowering. These could be applied as a foliar spray. Just imagine if we could enjoy the benefit of auto-flowering [no photoperiod response] yet be able to delay flowering for controlled periods, perhaps weeks, with a targeted phytohormone regimen. I think there is some very interesting research to be done here.

For example, if the delay can be held by continuous application of phytohormones, then we could grow out to the point where we can do cloning, root the clones, then cease the phytohormone treatment.

It's another idea..

VF


----------



## BudsBuds (Nov 19, 2008)

im gonna get some lowlife auto ak's. I have 2 grows under my belt i think i will do my first online journal for yall!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 19, 2008)

Just to update, 3x3x4 cubes worked for about 8" of growth before the roots were really busting out.


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

i need professional help, sum1 plz come to my aid


----------



## Iamganja (Nov 23, 2008)

thanx for the information ppl, i hope i could get the same detail on my questions which are yet unanswered


----------



## JB_In_Fla (Dec 12, 2008)

noob here and I'm curious, does anyone have a pic of one of these?  Preferably fully mature with something in frame for a size reference (lighter, pop can, so on).  I'm curious if I could throw some in flower beds and still be stealthy ;-)  next to the viburnums!


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 13, 2008)

Depends which strain. If you wanted to plant some in stealthily in your beds the original lowryder is 12". Beyond that, I think most of them can get over two feet. Check out the grow journals of time4tokin20, and grandaddytoke, both of whom have harvested autos recently.


----------



## BongShelter (Dec 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Not outside you cant.
> 
> There is your reason



I am going to have to respectfully disagree.  Have you not heard
of a light-proof outdoor tent/cover?  You can flower outside any
time the weather is warm enough and the sun angle is decent for
spectrum using any variety.

I have been studying autos recently and here are the benefits I
have found:

1)  Short life cycle and quick turnaround time.  Quickness in and
of itself is enough for some people.  It also reduces the amount of
time a crop could get a bug infestation and the amount of time
human error could occur and the amount of time the crop can
be found by non-friendlys such as thieves, pigs, etc.

2)  Most grow short and compact so they take up less space.

3)  Auto-flowering removes the possibility of light-cycle interruptions
by indoor growers and basically removes the need for light-cycle
management.

4)  Short cycle plants require less root space, smaller pots, and
less soil.

5)  This is inconclusive...but some autos *may* have inherited
some hardiness traits from the ruderalis side like increased
tolerance to cold and/or bug resistance.


There may be more benefits to "autos" but I haven't found or 
thought of them yet.

:afroweed:


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 12, 2009)

I thank you for this post. I have tried twice with LR2 and the mixed pack. I think my problem is hydro, I started and finished in 3 inch net pots.  Here is a pick of two that just finished, they never made it above 5 inches and after abot the 65th day I said they had to be ready.  Guess I should go an additional 10 days for soil less if I understand the post.  Also should not use the sponge like media I use. I always get one or two that do not make it two inches.  Now I am not depressed, I will try again and start them in 5 inch net pots. I had always went 24/0, will try these suggestions.  This is all I manicured off two, I bet this is not 6 grams if that.

Also, in this my second go round, clearly 50/50, actually I think I am one or two more males than females in about 18 seeds. HID 400W. Maybe I will try LED on this next one, I am getting ready to start a journal of LED from  scratch. I have one, but I did not document from start, with so much hating on LED in that forum, I may just toss 6 or 7 of these in with the SG I am getting ready to document.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Not outside you cant.
> 
> There is your reason


 

LOL what reason is that ?????? :rofl:  Sun :rofl:


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jan 20, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> I thank you for this post. I have tried twice with LR2 and the mixed pack. I think my problem is hydro, I started and finished in 3 inch net pots. Here is a pick of two that just finished, they never made it above 5 inches and after abot the 65th day I said they had to be ready. Guess I should go an additional 10 days for soil less if I understand the post. Also should not use the sponge like media I use. I always get one or two that do not make it two inches. Now I am not depressed, I will try again and start them in 5 inch net pots. I had always went 24/0, will try these suggestions. This is all I manicured off two, I bet this is not 6 grams if that.
> 
> Also, in this my second go round, clearly 50/50, actually I think I am one or two more males than females in about 18 seeds. HID 400W. Maybe I will try LED on this next one, I am getting ready to start a journal of LED from scratch. I have one, but I did not document from start, with so much hating on LED in that forum, I may just toss 6 or 7 of these in with the SG I am getting ready to document.


 
How well does the cardboard box work? You just trow your bud in there until its dry enough for stem snappage then store?


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> How well does the cardboard box work? You just trow your bud in there until its dry enough for stem snappage then store?



Well, it is not the best way, but since I did not have any bud then, or now, that is how I did it so that within 3 days it was smokable, not properly cured.


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## jnyce1320 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone knows the ppm range for autos?


----------



## quontoke (Feb 21, 2009)

where can i find the auto flower seeds


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Feb 21, 2009)

probably on one of the sponsors here, but certainly a google search on Auto Flower Marijuana would certainly work.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 23, 2009)

good question! I would also like to know the answer to this..... 



			
				jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Anyone knows the ppm range for autos?


----------



## cubby (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm gonna' try some of these in my vegetable garden as a seed crop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

GreenMurph said:
			
		

> How often do u water lowryder #2


 
When Its dry,,and not before. Water it real good and then wait untill it is dry again. Stick your finger down in the soil and see if its still moist. Personally when I was using soil,,I went by feel. I could pick mine up and tell if it was pretty much dry are not. Matter of fact,,that has always worked for me. Some say ya cant tell cause of growth,,,BULLSHIT,,water it,, and pick it up. You will know when you pick it back up if its dry or not after feeling it wet and dry a few times. For PPL who cant tell that way,,Id say stop getting stoned before you water your plants.:hubba:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Feb 24, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> When Its dry,,and not before. Water it real good and then wait untill it is dry again. Stick your finger down in the soil and see if its still moist. Personally when I was using soil,,I went by feel. I could pick mine up and tell if it was pretty much dry are not. Matter of fact,,that has always worked for me. Some say ya cant tell cause of growth,,,BULLSHIT,,water it,, and pick it up. You will know when you pick it back up if its dry or not after feeling it wet and dry a few times. For PPL who cant tell that way,,Id say stop getting stoned before you water your plants.:hubba:



:yeahthat:


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 24, 2009)

cool!


----------



## crozar (Feb 28, 2009)

hi all , its been along time

i really like this guide , its great to read but hard for me to understand lol , i would like to know if their is a way just to put autoflowering seeds and water them only day by day.
and the soil is normal soil .. i am in a country where garden shops are located very far and money is not an option but if i do travel i will need to buy everything i just hope itwont get me into suspicion because im willing 4 a stealth life with my jar of jam in my car for emergency use.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 4, 2009)

I just bought some lowlife AK47s X Auto Blueberry. I was wondering if these autos can be topped to produce 2 bigger colas? I have no intentions of doing so just curious.


----------



## middieman440 (Mar 5, 2009)

hydrotoker hows the akXbb going i have them as well just started mine..


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm actually still waiting for the delivery from Attitudes. Been a little longer than I expected. Little concerned


----------



## Pliff_Starr (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi guys.
i really wanna try this.
where can one get the best seeds ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 18, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HippyInEngland*
> _Not outside you cant.
> 
> ...


 



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> No offense at all, but I really don't understand the purpose of an autoflowering strain. I can flower a plant whenever I want already. :confused2:


 
 

eace:


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 18, 2009)

did u ever get your seeds??? jus wondering cause i placed an order with attitude on 3/16...



			
				hydrotoker said:
			
		

> I'm actually still waiting for the delivery from Attitudes. Been a little longer than I expected. Little concerned


----------



## crozar (Mar 21, 2009)

just to make something clear , with organic soil you only need to feed plant with water and nothing else for its life cycle?

im looking for the easiest method in growing until harvest without much hassles 
and i find the information about nutes are going out of hand .
but good thing after rereading this post just to make sure , it says 


> .or for organic freaks, just plant into organic soil mix with bat guano mixed in... and put away the calculator... .



i hope this is true because im getting nightmares with some educational miseries which i hardly can acknowledge with , my maths is crapiotic


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Mar 23, 2009)

If the auto flowering plants arent meant for cloning, then you absolutely have to breed them if you dont want to pay $500 on seeds every other month? I am dying to try an autoflowering plant, but its either pay for feminized seeds or seperate them myself (which could turn into a disaster if badly timed, correct?)


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2009)

correct...but is not that badd..look at it this way, u will have a sh.. load of seeds u dont have to buy


----------



## tcbud (Mar 24, 2009)

I have been given some seeds that were explained to me to be a cross of an Auto Flower and Bubblegum.  My question is this, is the Auto Flower trait dominant?  Is there anyone who makes thier own seeds and may know?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello Tc 

If the seeds were a simple cross of an Auto and a non Auto, roughly 5% of the seeds will be Auto.

These Auto's will need to be backcrossed with the original Auto strain several times to make the majority of the seeds have an Auto trait.

eace:


----------



## marcnh (Mar 26, 2009)

BongShelter said:
			
		

> I am going to have to respectfully disagree.  Have you not heard
> of a light-proof outdoor tent/cover?  You can flower outside any
> time the weather is warm enough and the sun angle is decent for
> spectrum using any variety.
> ...


My two cents on #5.  I think I have noticed my LR2's hate the cold nights and it stunts thier growth a lot.  For this reason I have to look for a really god microclimate in my area to keep them warmer at night.


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 31, 2009)

yayyyy my auto white russian poped up. i got mine from dr chronic. it got her in like 4 days, shiped from uk n im in us.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 4, 2009)

my lrs are 20 days old, 4 inches high and bushy. i planted 5 and as far as i can tell no male yet, look like they are all going to be female:hubba:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 5, 2009)

If i buy autos and breed them are the seeds going to be autos? under my last post i asked if there was a way of breeding them and was told that i could, but two posts later someone said they had a batch of auto bred seeds and he asked if they would remain autos? Someone else answered that it will not stay an auto? Is that true? If so, how do you reproduce them?


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 5, 2009)

i belive they will stay auto,if u cross wit an auto, if u cross with a non auto i think u gota do it over n over again till the traits carry over n are steddy auto.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 6, 2009)

They will all be auto seeds if sexing is with a female auto plant and pollen is from a male auto plant:hubba: .....



			
				chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> If i buy autos and breed them are the seeds going to be autos? under my last post i asked if there was a way of breeding them and was told that i could, but two posts later someone said they had a batch of auto bred seeds and he asked if they would remain autos? Someone else answered that it will not stay an auto? Is that true? If so, how do you reproduce them?


----------



## trav_420 (Apr 6, 2009)

we should have a definite answer on this very soon.  my last drop of 5 autoflowers seeds came up 4 out of 5 males  so i let one live for a few weeks and now my one female is clearly pollinated as i can see the seeds in the buds. i have never(purposely) grown a seed before. she should be ready to cut at the end of the month.  shortly after that i will plant the seeds from her.

im sure im not the only one on this board who has done this.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 6, 2009)

trav start a GJ as soon as u pop em.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know I am going to feel real stupid when this is answered, but what is a GJ?
I would like to see pictures of some of you all's autoflower.  I have been fortunate, I have been pretty much 50/50 so far, but I just cannot get them to get 6-8 inches tall at best, hydro setup. I have seen picks of what looks like about 14-15 inches and the plant is so loaded.... but they are neat to play with.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 6, 2009)

Gj =  Grow Journal..... If You Cant Get Them Past 6-7" Then Your Obviously Doin Sumthin Wrong....first Of All What Breed Are You Using, 2. What Nutes Are U Using, And 3rd What Light, (t5's, 400watt, 600watt, Ect) You Said Your Doing Them In Hydro, Right? Well Are You Using The Correct Type Of Nuted, Checking Your Ph, Your Ec, Ppm, Ect////all Of That Is Very Important Especially In Hydro Growing....and Do You Have Good Air Circukation As Well As What Are Your Temps Like, (day & Night) And Finnaly What Is Your Humidity??? (50%-80% For Germation/seedlings/early Vegging-like First 3wks--------and 30%-40% During Flowering Last 5-7wks)


----------



## LassChance (Apr 12, 2009)

Any suggestions as to where to buy auto-flowering SEEDS? I just checked the online place I have used twice and they aint got.  Sounds like something Id like to tr

y, being a person of little patience! Faster is better, in my book, LOL.  But WHERE to order?

LassChance


----------



## middieman440 (May 8, 2009)

i breeded to autos of same strain together and they dont sprout grrr been a week already upset now


----------



## danial (Jun 24, 2009)

should u trim the leafs back on the low rider 2 strain or will it shock them due to there short life cycle


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> Any suggestions as to where to buy auto-flowering SEEDS? I just checked the online place I have used twice and they aint got.  Sounds like something Id like to tr
> 
> y, being a person of little patience! Faster is better, in my book, LOL.  But WHERE to order?
> 
> LassChance



I know Attitude has them....that's where I get mine from...


----------



## GMT (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting thread, i had always frowned upon autos but the more i read about them the more i can see myself adding more autos to my room.

They make a lot of sense if you think about it, not dependant on a photoperiod so one can slot them into any pre existing grow at any stage.

Planted my first batch of autos 4 days ago and already they have their first set of true leaves...thats pretty fast imo.

I have a few q's tho.
Supposing i wanted to do a grow for seed and plan on two batches, the first batch grown for males to pollinate the second batch.

What sort of time line between planting the two batches would i be looking at?

In the past when i've seeded non auto plants it was always around the 4th and 5th week of flowering that way i get a large amount of seeds. From a 3 oz plant 800-900 as an example.

What sort of seed yeild will the average well grown auto yield?

Reason i'm asking is i want to start getting to grips with pure sativa's but the huge flowering periods have always put me off...nobody wants to run out of herb while waiting for an 18 week sat to finish .
So i'm thinking with these auto flowering strains i can finally veg some sats for a few months ( height is not an issue ) but still harvest some buds from the autos in both the veg and flower room.


----------



## hairynuggetz (Jul 31, 2009)

Awesome info all around, I will be breeding, seeding and stuffin before too long here.  Anyone do any interesting crosses they would like to share?


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 23, 2009)

I buy all my growing pots at yardsales and estate sales. I have gotten 10 for a dollar before


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 23, 2009)

plus autos save electricity it costs a lot of money to leave lamps on 18 hours a day...


----------



## Locked (Aug 23, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> plus autos save electricity it costs a lot of money to leave lamps on 18 hours a day...



Even though they are autos they still need 18 hours of light a day to reach their true potential...If you slack on the amount of light you will hurt your yield....you cld probably get by with 16 if your electric bill is a problem but I go with 18 on 6 off...I think that is why I hve had such good success with my auto grows....


----------



## Brouli (Aug 29, 2009)

Its amazing how many autoflowering SPECIALISTS we got on MP  good luck with ur grows.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 29, 2009)

I know Brouli... A few years ago almost everyone hated them.  Nice to see how people have come around! :48:


----------



## Brouli (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,  DLt    .... true true


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 29, 2009)

This thread should be a sticky.  I can't believe I haven't read it until now .  The 1st big advantage for me is the low height.  I grow in a storage shed with about 54 inches of height - that's total height for pots, plants and 300 watt HPS.  The 2nd big advantage for me is no separate flower and veg areas (each of which are too small but combined will be a nice size).

I just ordered ONYX from dope-seeds based on Spearchucker's advice. My planned fall querkle grow just got bumped.

I wish someone would make a satori auto :hubba:.


----------



## fruity86 (Sep 29, 2009)

do all auto's show male sex around 17 days and females 21 or is this just the low ryders ? its just i have 15 autos at 21 days old and no sign of sex yet


----------



## Locked (Sep 29, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> do all auto's show male sex around 17 days and females 21 or is this just the low ryders ? its just i have 15 autos at 21 days old and no sign of sex yet


Mine hve always showed sex around 3rd week....what strain of auto are you growing? I know Pakistani ryder has some problems...mine is super old and not flowering..it seems to be waiting for 12-12...but it has stayed on the small side....


----------



## uptosumpn (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey does anybody know whats the maximum amount of autos that can go under a 400hps with adequte spacing for side growth in a 20 sf area growing auto ak47 and easy ryders, (which are the biggest...) I was thinking 16...I'm trying to get 1oz dry per plant...Although I know if i use a 600hps or 1000hps I can put more plants and yeild more per plant, but funds have just become a major isssue..maybe after 2 harvests, ("perpeptual") I can buy what i really want...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 24, 2009)

this is a great thread man,i`ve never grown autos before but it`s next on the list for sure...


----------



## midibullets (Nov 13, 2009)

Excellent thread, thanks so much for the information!!


----------



## bountyman (Dec 6, 2009)

nice post compadre but could ye help me i'm an ubber noob - needing a step to step guide...help would be immensly appreciated =D .
Before anyone says, i'm not being a "lazy stoner" i honestly can only find small amounts of info on how to grow autoflowering strands(which isn't helpful), no step by step growing guides can be found !

I was going to grow some autoflowering weed called "lowryder # 2" and wanted to know a step to step guide of how to grow: 
how to plant indoors in preperation for outdoor growing?
How to transplant?
How to plant it outdoors?
How often to water?
Iv'e done some research, and here is the information on the strain of weed 
Lowryder #2
is a cross between the autoflowering dwarf, Lowryder, and a variety known for copious resin production, exotic taste and soaring highs (Santa Maria is an indica/sativa mix originally from Brazil). 
This cross produces compact, bushy very-early flowering plants with prolific budding. 
The aroma combines the earthy, mossy tones of Lowryder with the wonderfully spicy yet sweet aroma of the Brazilian. 
This cross is suitable for compact indoor or closet cultivation, as well as outdoors for a very early harvest (end of July to mid August). 
Yields superior to Lowryder. Flowering is complete after 9 weeks from the seed and it begins since the third. Height is 45-50 cm (17-19 inches). Production is 28-42 grams per plant. This variety is now fully stable and auto-flowering.
Also does flowering in 9 weeks mean it only takes 9 weeks to harvest and grow ? 
Please help i'm a noob 
Note Autoflowering strains are different to light cycle ones


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

bountyman said:
			
		

> nice post compadre but could ye help me i'm an ubber noob - needing a step to step guide...help would be immensly appreciated =D .
> Before anyone says, i'm not being a "lazy stoner" i honestly can only find small amounts of info on how to grow autoflowering strands(which isn't helpful), no step by step growing guides can be found !
> 
> I was going to grow some autoflowering weed called "lowryder # 2" and wanted to know a step to step guide of how to grow:
> ...



Hve you ever grown before? I ask because the basics of growing autos is the same as for growing normal strains...I will break it down:

Step 1. Germination is the same as any other strain
Step 2.Transplant to the final pot now(I go from cups to 1-2-3 gallon pots depending on the room I hve). No nutes as they go through the seedling stage
Step 3. Day 18-21 they show sex
Step 4. Pick the plants you are keeping
Step 5. I start them on Bloom Nutrients(I don't keep males)at about 1/4 strength..I up it a 1/4 strength each feed watching for nute burn...
Step 6. Check trichs to tell me when they are done...
Step 7. Harvest

This is for soil obviously...I run the lights 24/0 till like week 3 then down to 18/6 for the rest of the grow. PH is kept at 6.5


----------



## zem (Dec 7, 2009)

hey guys question on autoflowering, i hear these strains need 18hours of light but do they go through the whole flowering process under 18hours of light? i have a william's wonder that keeps flowering under 24/24 fluros i keep trimming them to let them vegging but it's been too much trouble i still manage to get clones from them but never tried keeping them 24/24 or 18/6 under HPS i thought they might just keep vegging if i do that, thx for the help, cheers


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 17, 2009)

can you grow lowryder or Lowryder #2 indoors? niravna doesnt have it in their outdoor seeds so I was wondering if it was strictly outdoor which really doesnt make sense to me but I am kind of thickheaded on alot of this, new to the growing game!


----------



## Locked (Dec 17, 2009)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> can you grow lowryder or Lowryder #2 indoors? niravna doesnt have it in their outdoor seeds so I was wondering if it was strictly outdoor which really doesnt make sense to me but I am kind of thickheaded on alot of this, new to the growing game!



Auto strains do best indoors...so yes you can grow them indoors...you can grow any strain indoors if you wanted to...even the "outdoor" strains can be grown indoors if you want....you wld need to train them to keep them on the smaller side though...


----------



## Locked (Dec 17, 2009)

zem said:
			
		

> hey guys question on autoflowering, i hear these strains need 18hours of light but do they go through the whole flowering process under 18hours of light? i have a william's wonder that keeps flowering under 24/24 fluros i keep trimming them to let them vegging but it's been too much trouble i still manage to get clones from them but never tried keeping them 24/24 or 18/6 under HPS i thought they might just keep vegging if i do that, thx for the help, cheers



Autos do their thing regardless of the light schedule you use...they do best with 20/4 but 18/6 works fine...they will veg and flower under the same light schedule...the more light you gve them the bigger they will get..to a point..using longer then 20 hours of light will not increase their growth and you will just be wasting electricity.


----------



## icando3620 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wondering about the compact nature of autos.  Would it make sense to move the light a little further away to get more of a spread when flowering so that some of the slightly hidden buds have a chance for more light?  They definitely grow very bushy.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 27, 2010)

could you grow these under 24 hours of continual light??? with no dark period at all?


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2010)

diggydabomb said:
			
		

> could you grow these under 24 hours of continual light??? with no dark period at all?



Yes....16 hours of light wld be the least light I wld ever use...you cld do 24 but everything over 20 is wasted...


----------



## douce vie (Feb 9, 2010)

Have anyone tried LST on autos? I might consider doing it, considering I'm growing in a 21" computer case, but if it decrease yield I probably won't.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

You cld use lst on them...a shallow pot wld also keep them smaller....but yield wld be affected by that...


----------



## douce vie (Feb 9, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You cld use lst on them...a shallow pot wld also keep them smaller....but yield wld be affected by that...



Yeah, I want as large yield as possible. LST'ing is just fun, so if it won't decrease yield (maybe it'll even increase?), that's what I'll do


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2010)

douce vie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I want as large yield as possible. LST'ing is just fun, so if it won't decrease yield (maybe it'll even increase?), that's what I'll do



If you really want yield from autos grow Auto ak-47...now that is an auto that cld use some lst...


----------



## douce vie (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I've considered it for my next grow (can't start before easter, since I'll be back home at my parents - and I don't trust anyone here with my plants). Going to start with two different strains, just haven't decided which two yet.  I saw you were growing buddha's white dwarf, how was the smoke, yield & potency when comparing it with auto ak-47, lowryder #2 & easy ryder? Well, the ones you've tried, that's basically the 4 strains I'm considering + mdz' blue streak, but I want to order everything from the same seedbank, so I prolly won't go for the streak.

edit- reading about your snowryder, might consider that too!  Haha, I want one mostly indica and one sativa, and the snowryder sounds pretty promising as far as the indica go


----------



## kingtut (Feb 20, 2010)

has anybody popped some sort of auto-strain indo? let us know if its worth the autoflower, sounds questionable. i can understand the need for outdoors though! GJ science


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 20, 2010)

So tell me can everyone come to an agreement on light cycle. I have read 18/6 and 20/4. I have read that they do need some dark but can you 24/7 them the first 3-4 weeks until they start flowering?? I would like the best consensus on the light cycle because I know all of you auto growers have grown more then I have and I hope to get the best results from your experience.  

thanks loads
least

duh!! I guess I should have read some of the other posts it looks like 20/4 is the winning cycle. I still wonder about the 24/7 during the short veg period?? what say you hampsterlewis???


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 20, 2010)

douce vie said:
			
		

> Yeah, I want as large yield as possible. LST'ing is just fun, so if it won't decrease yield (maybe it'll even increase?), that's what I'll do



If you enjoy lst, grow the big girls in an auto space :hubba:.  I didn't enjoy making 7' plants grow in 4 feet of vertical space, that's why I switched to autos .  Great to see another auto grower!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2010)

nice to see  other members checking out auto flower  plants , if u try u wont stop  , and as far as the others " PLEAS LEARN HOW TO USE SEARCH option"
there is many many threads with all questions u may ask about ruder... just research.

Good luck to u guys on ur auto expirience.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 25, 2010)

...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 28, 2010)

mmm didn't know anything over 20 is a waste learn something new everyday lol


----------



## Jabrw0ke (Mar 1, 2010)

so with an auto flower plant, do you just grow it on 18/6 the whole time? never change it to 12/12?


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> so with an auto flower plant, do you just grow it on 18/6 the whole time? never change it to 12/12?



Yes...18/6 or 20/4


----------



## Brouli (Mar 2, 2010)

Jabrw0ke said:
			
		

> so with an auto flower plant, do you just grow it on 18/6 the whole time? never change it to 12/12?



yes "Auto Flowering " means that they will go ito flowering nomatter what light cycle u will provide them with. u can give them 6h of light will take longer but they will start flowerin when they are ready, remember that 12/12 cycle is introduce to regular plants to make them start flowering cycle.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 11, 2010)

When I first got my White Dwarf auto fem seeds, and only 3 of 5 germed, I was bummed in a major way. Seemed like a big $$ for 3 plants, one of which was clearly a runt. 

But now, close to harvest, I'm just so impressed with how they have filled out, and how thick and tight the colas are. A taste fast-dried was very potent, and the trichs were only about 5% amber then. 

I'm rethinking my initial disappointment, and just re-ordered more auto fem seeds this morning from The 'Tude. I just love these plants, and they are so easy to handle, adjust well to indoor-outdoor moves twice a day, and I have more bud on them than I ever, ever expected. l

While I'll always grow regular plants, I just love having these little darlings to fill in. And I am wild about having bud to smoke in two short months! Good bud, too. 

I'm so sold on autos. They definitely have their place and their uses.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> When I first got my White Dwarf auto fem seeds, and only 3 of 5 germed, I was bummed in a major way. Seemed like a big $$ for 3 plants, one of which was clearly a runt.
> 
> But now, close to harvest, I'm just so impressed with how they have filled out, and how thick and tight the colas are. A taste fast-dried was very potent, and the trichs were only about 5% amber then.
> 
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, Wally!  Hey, I have a question about lighting. I'm using strictly T5' HO's, and I don't have an HID. I use the outdoor desert sun whenever possible. 

My question is about changing from 6500K during veg to 2700K during flowering. What I've been doing with this first auto group is this: I kept them at 6500K 24hrs until flowering, about 2 weeks, then put them in the flower room under 2700K. At night, I put them back in the veg room under 6500K. 
When weather permits, they go outside during the day for real sunlight. 

What's actually optimum in terms of which K to use while flowering? Same as for regular plants? 2700-3000K? Does it matter that I switch them back to 6500K during the night? 

I always read that autos can use all the light they can get, so that's why I've been switching around so much. I didn't want to keep them in 12 hour darkness in the flowering room. 

So, what's optimum? (besides hid lighting!)


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, why dont you jus use both at the same time...PERIOD....(it's called "full spectrum"):hubba: 




			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thanks, Wally! Hey, I have a question about lighting. I'm using strictly T5' HO's, and I don't have an HID. I use the outdoor desert sun whenever possible.
> 
> My question is about changing from 6500K during veg to 2700K during flowering. What I've been doing with this first auto group is this: I kept them at 6500K 24hrs until flowering, about 2 weeks, then put them in the flower room under 2700K. At night, I put them back in the veg room under 6500K.
> When weather permits, they go outside during the day for real sunlight.
> ...


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, For one reason, I have a veg room and a flower room. I don't just grow autos....


----------



## Locked (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the best case scenario indoors is a HPS from the time they start flowering till they are done...short of that I wld use the warmer 2700k bulbs....they might be autos but I wld think that as far as producing buds they react the same as regular strains...


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 12, 2010)

I went with MH until they showed sex, then switched to HPS. once they show sex its off to the races.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

looks like we got a new auto seedbank in town. on dope-seeds.com. Flash automatic seeds. look like some interesting strains. anybody growing these or seen em grown out? or planning on growing em? cant wait till the auto section of the site is up!


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> looks like we got a new auto seedbank in town. on dope-seeds.com. Flash automatic seeds. look like some interesting strains. anybody growing these or seen em grown out? or planning on growing em? cant wait till the auto section of the site is up!



Interesting, I haven't heard of them yet. Have they just popped up as of late or have they been a breeder for a while do you know?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

they just popped up recently on dopeseeds. havent heard anything about em.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> they just popped up recently on dopeseeds. havent heard anything about em.



I think there is going to be and there is already a big demand in autos and more and more are going to pop up fast like this one. Thing is the autos available now are from very good breeders and have actually gotten better with genetics from what i'm reading and seeing as well as in my first grow with some of them. I truly hope that these new breeders are the real deal and are not going to hurt autos as we know them now. No way to stop it now, all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2010)

*"Flash seeds is a new venture from a long time autoflowering seed breeder and enthusiast. We have worked for many years creating great strains for our own use and now they are released to the public. Through our experiments we have managed to create a diverse collection of autoflowering strains which now include some very sativa dominant auto strains. These sativa strains can grow to 2-3 metres and give yields comparable to standard, non auto plants - we call these the   SUPER AUTOS -  Annapurna,  Nirvana sky &   Number one"*

Sativa autos....hmmm interesting....lets hope they are not just trying to cash in on the popularity of autos and they really did do their homework...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

I second, third, fourth and fifth that!!!!!:hubba: 




			
				jackson1 said:
			
		

> I think there is going to be and there is already a big demand in autos and more and more are going to pop up fast like this one. Thing is the autos available now are from very good breeders and have actually gotten better with genetics from what i'm reading and seeing as well as in my first grow with some of them. I truly hope that these new breeders are the real deal and are not going to hurt autos as we know them now. No way to stop it now, all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2010)

Thid one is interesting but look at the finishing times...120 days from seed...twice as long as Russian Rocket Fuel....I wonder how they are delaying the auto flower gene? 120 days is longer then some regular strains...



NIRVANA SKY SUPER AUTO seeds

This Super auto is a mostly sativa strain...With Nirvana the Sky is near, it has a sativa taste and effect that energises the body and mind. If you are looking for a true autoflowering Sativa strain you have found it here!

Type: Autoflowering

Height: 2 / 3 m outdoor

Time to harvest: 100 / 120 days

yield: 110 / 250 gr per plant


3 female seeds - £27.5 GBP


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *"Flash seeds is a new venture from a long time autoflowering seed breeder and enthusiast. We have worked for many years creating great strains for our own use and now they are released to the public. Through our experiments we have managed to create a diverse collection of autoflowering strains which now include some very sativa dominant auto strains. These sativa strains can grow to 2-3 metres and give yields comparable to standard, non auto plants - we call these the   SUPER AUTOS -  Annapurna,  Nirvana sky &   Number one"*
> 
> Sativa autos....hmmm interesting....lets hope they are not just trying to cash in on the popularity of autos and they really did do their homework...



Thanks Hamster for the research. That makes me feel a lil better anyway, maybe but I'd like to know who the long time breeder is and what their story is. why would you not add this info into your pitch about the new autos for credibility? 

Also, 2 to 3 meters? wow, those are very tall autos. Kind of don't get it then because then why not grow and clone the regular strains if your not saving height issues do get on a perpetual grow system? Hopefully it works out for the best and they don't screw it up.


----------



## Locked (Mar 14, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster for the research. That makes me feel a lil better anyway, maybe but I'd like to know who the long time breeder is and what their story is. why would you not add this info into your pitch about the new autos for credibility?
> 
> Also, 2 to 3 meters? wow, those are very tall autos. Kind of don't get it then because then why not grow and clone the regular strains if your not saving height issues do get on a perpetual grow system? Hopefully it works out for the best and they don't screw it up.



With the height and finish times on these *new* "Super Autos" the only thing they hve going for them is no need to flip them so they can be grown in a veg area....


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thid one is interesting but look at the finishing times...120 days from seed...twice as long as Russian Rocket Fuel....I wonder how they are delaying the auto flower gene? 120 days is longer then some regular strains...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, they are all over the place and this is far from a true auto as we know them now. Maybe this is an outdoor beast of an auto. I can see it out doors but not in doors as much unless you train in some way. 100 - 120 days is not a break through. Interesting that they call it an super auto because from it's stats it is but it is not the autos we want to and are looking to grow, it seems to be the total opposite.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 14, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> With the height and finish times on these *new* "Super Autos" the only thing they hve going for them is no need to flip them so they can be grown in a veg area....


 
maybe thats the new direction of autos. yield. i mean if i grew an auto outside i would rather grow one of these super autos and wait the extra month for more than double the yield. Who knows what the future holds for autos, maybe the dwarf market has been filled with plenty of variety and new breeders are looking to fill a huge void for the yeild issue of autos.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

makes sense...especially the outdoor part....


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 14, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> maybe thats the new direction of autos. yield. i mean if i grew an auto outside i would rather grow one of these super autos and wait the extra month for more than double the yield. Who knows what the future holds for autos, maybe the dwarf market has been filled with plenty of variety and new breeders are looking to fill a huge void for the yeild issue of autos.



I actually believe that autos and auto breeders are just getting started and breeders are working everyday to improve the "dwarf" type autos available to us. It's just my opinion but Short Stuff seeds very much improved on what is/was available with some great creations with larger plants but not to large, good, reliable genetics with more yield if your hitting on all cylinders with everything or real close to it. If i was an outside grower, i'd really look at the "super auto" they are speaking of but i'm not.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 15, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I actually believe that autos and auto breeders are just getting started and breeders are working everyday to improve the "dwarf" type autos available to us. It's just my opinion but Short Stuff seeds very much improved on what is/was available with some great creations with larger plants but not to large, good, reliable genetics with more yield if your hitting on all cylinders with everything or real close to it. If i was an outside grower, i'd really look at the "super auto" they are speaking of but i'm not.


 
The breeders that have been in on dwarfs are improving them, which is good and i would love to see more potent dwarfs, but maybe this new bank saw that there was already a huge variety of dwarf type autos available that had good reputations so they decided to go a different way if they were going to do autos at all. It seems like it would be easier to be a new seedbank and try a selling point like "plant finishes in 100 days with yields up to 250 grams a plant", then try to compete with the vast number of dwarf autoflowering strains.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> The breeders that have been in on dwarfs are improving them, which is good and i would love to see more potent dwarfs, but maybe this new bank saw that there was already a huge variety of dwarf type autos available that had good reputations so they decided to go a different way if they were going to do autos at all. It seems like it would be easier to be a new seedbank and try a selling point like "plant finishes in 100 days with yields up to 250 grams a plant", then try to compete with the vast number of dwarf autoflowering strains.



Yup, no doubt they did do that it's just weird to read auto flowering but it can be up to a 9' plants even inside if not trained. That is stunning and i agree it is on purpose. Change is hard to go through some times until you start to figure out it's a good thing after all but I think you have nailed it with the concept behind these.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 15, 2010)

If i ended up growing those i would probably do it outside. inside it seems like i would rather just go with dwarfs (dwarves?) or a non auto strain. lol but outside it be nice to be able to have a harvest in june of plants that are high yielding.


----------



## dextro128 (Mar 18, 2010)

this is so amazing. i need to try this. thanks for the post.


----------



## medwinbird (Jan 19, 2011)

The original strain autoflowering was established by the Joint Doctor and High seeds.This Wide is the Revolutionary Lowryer. It was created back breeding Northern Lights and William's Wonder with a surprisingly Ruderalis.The Mexico About this new strain was the only Ruderalis pull left was gene.This flowering auto means that flowering is triggered by age rather than light / dark.


----------



## coold513 (Jan 21, 2011)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> The original auto-flowering strain was created by The Joint Doctor and Highbred seeds.This is the revolutionary Lowryer.It was created by back breeding Northern Lights and William's Wonder with a Mexican Ruderalis.The amazing thing about this new strain was that the only Ruderalis trait left was the auto-flowering gene.This means that flowering is triggered by age rather then light/dark schedule.
> 
> The lifetime of the plants is short, lasting only 9 - 11 weeks.Within 2 weeks males will show themselves with the female showing around a week after that.From there the females go into a quick and violent flowering stage.They only reach an average highth of 12" with average harvests of 25 grams give or take depending on growing conditions.Giving it maximum stealth outside with up to three harvests a year.The size of the containers used will dramasticly effect size.Most growers use 1 - 2 gallon containers and can get well over an ounce out of each plant.
> 
> ...


 
so would a 400 watt hps be good from start to finish .... and can u put more than one seed in a pot if u use a huge pot  say 5-6 gallons


----------



## billywizz (Mar 9, 2011)

hi times,can u help me pls,i have grown before under light cycle,i am now attempting to grow afgan kush ryder auto,i have a 4 pod fds and a 1000w light,i understand i can put my seeds into ajiffy p and leave them under fluesent light 4 too weeks with a weak food then transfer them under the main light.can you help me with the right food,tds levals,ph i understand 5.9-6.0 and anything else you can think off would be ideal as i want the best out of these little crakers,thanks bud hope to here from you:tokie:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

vermont_farmer said:
			
		

> I have never grown these, so I am speakining through my arse right now, but I would like to make a suggestion. There is speculation in this thread that dwarfing is cause by light period [I agree] and by depth of tap root [I'm not sure]. There is an interesting way to determine if it is depth, or some response to the tap root making a turn when it hits the bottom of the pot. In many other nursery species we can increase plant vigor in a limited-size container by employing air root pruning.
> 
> Essentialy you need a specialized container with ridges and holes that guide roots to the holes. When the leading tip of the root, the apical meristem, hits a hole and the air outside, there is a different response; it signals the plant to branch at the previous root node. And this in turn increases the root capacity, and hence the amount of cation exchange and water uptake. It's an idea, to see if air root pruning will enhance growth for the auto-flowering strains.
> 
> ...


This is the very reason people are using smart pots; the fabric allows for root airiation and causes the root system to turn back towards the center. This affectively maximizes the use of your soil space, and results in larger plants from smaller containers!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 8, 2011)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster for the research. That makes me feel a lil better anyway, maybe but I'd like to know who the long time breeder is and what their story is. why would you not add this info into your pitch about the new autos for credibility?
> 
> Also, 2 to 3 meters? wow, those are very tall autos. Kind of don't get it then because then why not grow and clone the regular strains if your not saving height issues do get on a perpetual grow system? Hopefully it works out for the best and they don't screw it up.



The Breeder behind Flash Seedbank,
is "Stitch".  The same breeder who is behind "ShortStuff."  He started Flash, which leans more toward the SuperAuto sativa strains.   I have not grown any of the superautos, but I have grown both the "Snowryder" and the "Himalaya Blue Diesel", with great results.  I am looking forward to trying his superautos outdoors next season.
HomieHogleg


----------



## Locked (Jul 8, 2011)

Stitch just joined MP.......although it cld be anybody calling themselves Stitch.
We shall see if it is him or an imposter...


----------



## Bud_Haze (Oct 21, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Not outside you cant.
> 
> There is your reason



yes sir:icon_smile:


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 17, 2012)

coold513 said:
			
		

> so would a 400 watt hps be good from start to finish .... and can u put more than one seed in a pot if u use a huge pot  say 5-6 gallons


 
imo yes a 400 watt hps would work well depending on how maney plants you plan on growing of course and i would not see a problem putting 1 2 or 3 lowryder plants in a 5 or 6 gallon  thats the great thing with this they dont get big and bushy they are small and compact so good luck


----------



## bubba902 (Jan 18, 2012)

I run a 400w hps. Its enough light for a 3x3


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 18, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I run a 400w hps. Its enough light for a 3x3


i couldnt do anything less than a 600watt in a 3x3. when i first started indoors i had a 400watt in about that size and theres a huge differnce in bud density when i upgraded.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2012)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> imo yes a 400 watt hps would work well depending on how maney plants you plan on growing of course and i would not see a problem putting 1 2 or 3 lowryder plants in a 5 or 6 gallon  thats the great thing with this they dont get big and bushy they are small and compact so good luck



The number of plants has nothing to do with lighting needs.  Lighting is figured by lumens per sq ft.  You need 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 for flowering.  You need this much light regardless of how many plants you are growing.

I would not put multiple plants in a single pot.  Each plant should have its own pot.  

I would also recommend a 600W.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 20, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would not put multiple plants in a single pot.  Each plant should have its own pot.
> .


 
while that is true for most strains, i have some autos going now that are called Poison Dwarf from G13. they only grow about 6-10 inches tall (fully flowered), so that strain is perfect for putting 2 in the same bucket. grew 3 so far and noticed how small the strain was, so now i have 4 in 2, 2 gallon buckets. saves soil and space 

but this is out of the norm, and you want to stay away from multiple plants in one container.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

no offense meant to anyone but this sticky is very out of date 

on the feeding schedule

its very simple 
veg nutes until vertical stretch has stopped then switch to bloom


figured id add this 
to show the yield difference between now and then  45-96 grams then 
and this is the plant grown by Seymour buds that now holds the record  it was topped and grown in dwc under led's 

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news...est-from-single-plant-here-is-the-grow-diary/


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 16, 2014)

I grow the vast and fast auto and get 4 ounces per plant regularly.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 1, 2015)

I read 6 pages of the auto sticky and didn't find the answer to my questions.

Can you fim and LST an auto plant? I have a few freeby auto's I would like to start soon.


----------



## Kraven (Nov 2, 2015)

No put it under 18/6 and just let her rip, I grew one out in my veg area while veg'ing along side of it, it was a freebee and it became a monster, i got 3 wholes off her and she got 3 feet high. it was nice to just let it grow, if you try to fem or lst your wasting harvest weight since your battling time not a photo period. mine lived from germ to death 81 days.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 3, 2015)

Kraven said:


> No put it under 18/6 and just let her rip, I grew one out in my veg area while veg'ing along side of it, it was a freebee and it became a monster, i got 3 wholes off her and she got 3 feet high. it was nice to just let it grow, if you try to fem or lst your wasting harvest weight since your battling time not a photo period. mine lived from germ to death 81 days.



dude, I want to do this in my veg area... I was asking around about this before, can you do it with veg bulbs (6500k or whatever) or do you need flower bulbs?


----------



## yarddog (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm flowering one with a 4k led.   Aside from affects from hot soil, its doing fine.  I'm sure a lower Kelvin would do much better, but people grow with higher K.


----------



## Cow (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a question. Can you grow a auto flowering plant with a regular strain. You don't have to change the lighting because of time it take between growth of the plants.


----------



## Cow (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you grow an auto flowering plant with a regular strain at the same time. It's seams plausible because you don't have to change the light schedule with a a auto flowering plant?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry to not answer sooner Cow. I wouldn't grow the two together because of the nature of the way they grow. The photo flower plants get their signal for flowering from the dark period and need a given amount of darkness to keep the flowering hormones balanced. But the auto flowering plants don't depend as much on that trigger. However, because the autoflowering plants don't have as long to live and produce their flowers, they need more light energy to help them produce at their max capability. If you put them with the photo flowers, the autos will suffer for the loss of light energy and will produce very poorly.

I have found what seems to be the best method (at least with all of the autos that I've grown) is to keep the autos under 24hrs of light and feed them as hard as they can handle to get them to grow faster and bigger. Then when they reach sexual maturity, they may begin flowering automatically or you may have to switch the light schedule some. What I do is set my light timer so that there is a 4hr dark period. But I break up the dark period so that it is off for an hour and on for an hour, off 1hr, on 1hr until they have had the 4hrs of dark. this method has produced some very nice buds from my autos that I have grown. I can't swear that this method will work for every auto but I have used it on several different autos so far and it does very well.


----------



## Micheal Sandford (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey @time4tokin20s, You have provided an end-to-end topic about autos, Sharing knowledge with a experienced people like you is really awesome


----------



## Pagan (Jun 22, 2021)

I found a seed left over from last year, and stuck it in a pot in late March.
It started making flowers a week or so back, so I assume it´s an automatic (though I don´t remember finding seeds in autos).
The thing is, it´s just over 6 feet high now and looks like yielding a great harvest.
Took this a couple of weeks back ...







It´s very fragrant now, and looks like it will be ready in a couple of weeks, and as yesterday was the longest day, it isn´t photoperiodic. It also has a good appetite for water. 
I grew my first plant back in 1977, but I´ve never seen anything like this -- if anyone can enlighten me I´d be delighted. 

As a footnote, a friend who has great success growing, recommended that I grow under partial shade, rather than expose them to full sunlight, and this has worked very well for me this year, even though we are only just getting into the really hot season.


----------

